
Show HN: Tillid-Cast – A virtual browser in the cloud - maxired
https://cast-tillid.tillid.io/demo/
======
maxired
Hey op here.

I create Tillid-Cast in order to provide a virtual browser in the cloud. With
this the demo, you can browse any website without any tracks in your history.
You will also get a different IP than yours.

With the full version of Tillid-Cast, you are able to save your browser state,
cast your screen, and share your browser with somebody else, which is
convenient when you need to share temporarly an access to a website and don't
want change the password.

------
Amir6
Hey, excellent project. I think there are a lot of applications fur such
remote browser service. I really like it. More in depth detail on security
features and history tracking would be ideal.

~~~
maxired
Hey amir6. Thanks for the feedback.

Regarding Security, you can count on two level of isolation, one being
provided by the browser sandbox, the second one by a docker layer. Regarding
the trafic, everything is https. Access is protected by a passwrd provided in
the url. this password in gereted randomly when starting your own browser.

Regarding history tracking, there is no build in mechanisme to keep track of
history. In this demo, the image is destroyed after 15 minutes.

Of course, if you want use a remote browser for long period, you might want to
get history. For now, this is only build in mechanismes. I did not do anything
particular in order to keep track of it, or in the opposite hide it.

One more point, which application do you have in mind for it ?

